# Varya Akulova, World's Strongest Girl! Is Her Strength LEGIT?



## Deity Goddess (Aug 17, 2005)

She's only 12 years old and they are claiming she's that strong.  Somebody here PLEASE confirm if it's legit.  Link below:

http://www.varyaakulova.com/

It's just unbelievable.


----------



## Machher (Aug 17, 2005)

there has been many instances of coaches slipping steroids into young athletes drinks, or giving it to them upfront.. except calling it vitamans or harmless suppliment.

but who cares?


----------



## ironman512 (Aug 17, 2005)

imagine havin a girlfriend that jaked. Imagine wat working out next to her would be like, knowin she could kick ur ass lol


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 17, 2005)

Seems a bit ridiculous. Who knows and who cares?


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 17, 2005)

350 Kg = 771 Lb = Aint No Way Hose.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2005)

I dont know why someone would do that to their kids bones and developing tissues.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

There do not seem to be any parameters to how and what she is lifting

You would need a guideline or to have a different person do the same
type of crazy lifts, to gauge how strong she really is


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 17, 2005)

That's the ticket, if you look at her photo, I don't believe her bone structure would actually hold that kind of weight.


----------



## ironman512 (Aug 17, 2005)

yo mudge maybe the father is a greedy bastard and did it for the money


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 17, 2005)

I saw Paul Anderson lift an Elephant, on a Concrete slab once. He did.


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 17, 2005)

Who  really cares about juced up kids or women with 4 inch clits.....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 18, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I dont know why someone would do that to their kids bones and developing tissues.




Money, get the cream, dollar bills y'all.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 18, 2005)

Dammit.  That little girl could kick my ass.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 18, 2005)

Sandrak's girlfriend.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 18, 2005)

"She learnt to read at 3"


----------



## musclepump (Aug 18, 2005)

In some of those pictures it looks like she'd working out in Ronnie's Metro gym. Others, she's working out in front of a Circus trailer... hmm...


----------



## Deity Goddess (Aug 18, 2005)

I still find it extremely hard to believe it to be legit.


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Dammit.  That little girl could kick my ass.


no doubt.................with your 14.5 inch arms you are no match for her


----------



## tree (Aug 19, 2005)

They are Legit, I once had the honor to watch one of her shows.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 19, 2005)

that website is retarded. one of her listed accomplishments is flipping her father? what the fuck is that? that doesn't require strength, grappling does not require one to be strong, just to know the technique and be able to use leverage to your advantage. i studied judo for about a year and i was like 14 y/o, but since i've always been a big boy (fat) they had to put me in the adult class cause they were afraid i would fuck the little kids up too bad. i would be playing with guys 2x my size and probably like 5x my strength but i would be flipping them all over the place cause martial arts is not about strength, rather speed and technique. i threw this one guy so bad once he didn't come in for like 3 weeks cause he said he could barely walk, his back was all fucked up after that, and this guy was like 6' 200+lbs. just one example of the stupidity.

seems like a load of BS to me...the the monkey dude said, they have no real set parameters to her accomlpishments.


----------



## mr_oo3 (Aug 19, 2005)

One of her bench pics she is arching her back sooo much, it's crazy.

And she sumo deadlifts with no shoes.


----------



## Deity Goddess (Aug 19, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> They are Legit, I once had the honor to watch one of her shows.



And where was one of her shows?


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 19, 2005)

Deity Goddess said:
			
		

> And where was one of her shows?


I saw her bench 305 for 2 reps and she had never lifted weights in her life.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 19, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I dont know why someone would do that to their kids bones and developing tissues.


Oh come on... You were that strong too! 

Besides, she learnt to read at three so I believe it!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 19, 2005)

mr_oo3 said:
			
		

> One of her bench pics she is arching her back sooo much, it's crazy.
> 
> And she sumo deadlifts with no shoes.


 I deadlift without shoes...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 19, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I deadlift without shoes...


Why if I may ask? Maybe I can learn something from you now...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 19, 2005)

Why is it that the plates that are the size of 45s say '15' on them? Even if it were kilograms, it still wouldn't be 45. Does anyone know the unit they go by?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 19, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> Why if I may ask? Maybe I can learn something from you now...


 Why not? I work out in my basement so it's not like anyone minds. Besides, I don't want to be in uncomfortable shoes, and it only adds height meaning more distance to move the weight.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 19, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Why not? I work out in my basement so it's not like anyone minds. Besides, I don't want to be in uncomfortable shoes, and it only adds height meaning more distance to move the weight.


So just preference then?... That's cool. Wouldn't bother anyone anyway...

Thing is more height or distance as you say means more range of motion as well. Also shoes will take some pressure off your feet. Have you ever tried squat with the sissy pad? In all honesty I can squat more with that pad on the bar. Why? It relieves some pressure is my only guess but my legs sure don't know that! Try it with shoes just once and see if it makes any difference. Maybe it will and maybe it won't. Just a suggestion...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 19, 2005)

The added ROM is pretty insignificant in this case (so is the added distance, one might argue), so I really don't consider that an issue. I've used padding on the bar before, but once I found the right spot for the bar on my back, I haven't had to use it at all. I don't feel much pressure on my feet anyways (strangely large feet; large surface area; less pressure).


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 19, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> The added ROM is pretty insignificant in this case (so is the added distance, one might argue), so I really don't consider that an issue. I've used padding on the bar before, but once I found the right spot for the bar on my back, I haven't had to use it at all. I don't feel much pressure on my feet anyways (strangely large feet; large surface area; less pressure).


Hey whatever floats your boat... Good luck! Your stats look pretty good for your age.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 19, 2005)

i workout barefoot too, i love it


----------



## Fashong (Aug 19, 2005)

The weights are rubber so if they drop they don't make much noise and stuff, I need some for deadlifting.


----------



## moneymaker (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Squaggleboggin
I deadlift without shoes... 

Why if I may ask? Maybe I can learn something from you now...


I also do this, its because without shoes you can generate force through the ground better than without shoes, shoes aren't completely flat so pressure is exerted inconsistently.  I feel that without shoes I get a far better workout from squats and deads.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 19, 2005)

What he said.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 20, 2005)

I hope you all drop a weight on your toes!  j/p fellas... Like I said whatever floats your weird and unusual boats...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 20, 2005)

Maybe we do what works and not what everyone else is doing...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Maybe we do what works and not what everyone else is doing...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.varyaakulova.com/photos/exercise/image16.html 

Look at the inside plate where the cuts in the photo are ... looks altered a lil.

Maybe she learnt dat in skool 2

Her bones would be crushed at the weight she claims ... IMHO.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Aug 20, 2005)

i do all exercise barefoot including cardio. more comfortable.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 20, 2005)

I do all my workouts without shoes also, I tried shoes but they mess with my balance.


----------



## mr_oo3 (Aug 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I deadlift without shoes...



Yeah same.  Just pointing it out.


----------



## Arnold who? (Aug 20, 2005)

Was this thread titled Kentucy rednecks or what? Do you all share a bed with your momma(s) too?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes. Don't you?


----------

